# Weather



## jorge123 (May 12, 2015)

Is everyone ready for the hot weather?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Of course. Ice in freezer an gin in bar!!!! And plenty of tonic


----------



## jorge123 (May 12, 2015)

LOL nice....hope you share with the rest of us


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Air con is on, beer & white wine in the fridge, red wine in the adega and the braai/BBQ ready to go.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

don't forget your pup's feet on the hot deck.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

We all know that the temperature in a car rises very fast BUT please also take care when walking your dog


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

siobhanwf said:


> We all know that the temperature in a car rises very fast BUT please also take car when walking your dog



Siobhanwf,

As a pet owner I understand exactly what you are trying to say,but..."take car when walking your dog...."!?



David


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

DREAMWEAVER1 said:


> Siobhanwf,
> 
> As a pet owner I understand exactly what you are trying to say,but..."take car when walking your dog...."!?
> 
> ...



if you look at the picture it expalns....basically dogs paws are very easily burnt. Therefore walking does on pavement of cement, asphalt or calcadas can burn your dogs paw pads when the weather is very hot.


From the Pedigree website 
*Soothing burns—If you’ve ever attempted to walk barefoot on a sun-bathed sidewalk in the summer, you know how scorching it can be. Even though paw pads are tough, they can still burn. You can help soothe the burn with an icepack or the cool, gentle running water of a garden hose or faucet. If your dog steps into a harsh chemical, immediately flush the entire paw with cool water. Keep the water running until all traces of the chemical are washed away.

Next stop: the vet's office

Your dog's paws are difficult-to-heal areas of his body. That's why even less-severe injuries could require a visit to the vet's office. Many paw pad injuries require proper cleaning and bandaging—and some may need more intensive care. Your vet will also tell you how to properly care for the treated injury at home during the time it takes the paw to heal.

An ounce of prevention

To help prevent paw pad injuries, inspect areas where your dog will be playing. Remove all sharp debris and wash away chemical spills. In the summer, try to keep your dog from walking on extremely hot surfaces—grass and earth are almost always cooler and more inviting to walk on under the summer sun. And when taking your dog out for a walk, watch the ground in front of your dog to avoid any dangerous surprises.

*


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Yes I DO understand,my reference was to your omission of the letter "e" in the word care,made for rather funny reading?




David


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

DREAMWEAVER1 said:


> Yes I DO understand,my reference was to your omission of the letter "e" in the word care,made for rather funny reading?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 spelling now corrected  Damn keys are sticking on my keyboard !! I type merrily away and then press send........


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

haven't we had the thread about poor spelling? Quite franklee I thinck it was ova dun !


----------



## Aronsky (Jan 18, 2015)

I hope the Portuguese summer is better than the summer of 2014 we experienced. That year, we drove from Santander down to our beautiful country house in Central Portugal and for the first few days we had roasting-hot weather, blue skies and crisp mountain air. It was so beautiful. But then there were about three endless weeks of really unsettled, rainy and cool weather. 

Villagers said it was the worst summer weather in 15 years! I have a photo of my little village in Central Portugal in July 2014.... rather than looking like the rural hillside oasis it really is, it looks like a little, foggy Welsh mountaintop settlement in the middle of December! That was our first summer in Portugal... what a disappointment.

Fingers crossed for a perfect summer this time round, then......


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Aronsky said:


> I hope the Portuguese summer is better than the summer of 2014 we experienced. That year, we drove from Santander down to our beautiful country house in Central Portugal and for the first few days we had roasting-hot weather, blue skies and crisp mountain air. It was so beautiful. But then there were about three endless weeks of really unsettled, rainy and cool weather.
> 
> Villagers said it was the worst summer weather in 15 years! I have a photo of my little village in Central Portugal in July 2014.... rather than looking like the rural hillside oasis it really is, it looks like a little, foggy Welsh mountaintop settlement in the middle of December! That was our first summer in Portugal... what a disappointment.
> 
> Fingers crossed for a perfect summer this time round, then......



Aronsky,

We retired to Central Portugal in October 2013,and what a cold and wet autumn and winter we had too,not expecting the wet/damp,but ha,ho,weather is weather,we are quite high up the mountains,forested village,and to be quite honest,I wouldn't have retired to anywhere else,I feel quite privileged,especially with the present temperatures,long may it last,enjoy!


David


----------

